# gftp-2.0.14_rc1 umlaute problem ...

## Alex_K

ich hab heut wieder mal mein gentoo 1.4 aktualiesiert, und da war auch die neue version gftp dabei.

nun sind aber alle umlaute in gftp nur als komsische zeichen dargestellt.

kompiliert mit folgenden einstellungen:

USE="X gtk gtk2 gnome2 gnome NLS -alsa -kde"

hab ich da wo was übersegen oder ist es ein bug?

----------

## Alex_K

funktionierts bei euch?

hat, keiner das problem?

verwendert ihr gftp?

----------

## DarkE

Ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich mit der gtk-2.0 UI von gftp-2.0.13.

Umlaute wurden gar nicht dargestellt und schnitten den jeweiligen String sogar ab dem Umlaut "ab".

sdtout gab immer etwas über Umwandlungsprobleme in einen UTF-8 String aus (pango).

Nunja, das gtk-2.0 Interface für gftp ist sowieso noch experimentell, ebenso wird vor der Verwendung von gtk2 in USE gewarnt, da nicht nur gftp Probleme mit seinem gtk-2.0 Interface hat.

----------

## phelan

Das gleiche Problem habe ich mit Balsa.

Du kannst aber gftp auch ohne GTK2 support installieren:

env USE=-gtk2 emerge gftp

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

naja ich beweifle, dass es an den USE Variablen liegt, denn ich habe das selbe Problem und meine USE Variablen sind:

"X gtk gnome"

Beim "alten" gftp hatte ich dieses Problem nicht!

Niko

----------

## phelan

Die neue 2.0.14 (Nicht rc1) hat bei mir keine Zeichenprobleme mehr. Juhui!

----------

## Alex_K

ja, 2.0.14 geht bei mir jetzt auch  :Very Happy: 

und die gtk2 version schut viel schöner als die gtk version aus ...

----------

## hopfe

Danke war 2.0.14 war auch die Lösung für mich  :Smile: .

----------

## ddanier

ja, für mich auch...nervt bloß, dass portage jetzt bei jedem 'emerge -u world' wieder die alte installieren will.......

----------

## hopfe

Ich hoffe bei der nächsten Version des "portagetree" kommt die Version 2.0.14 in den stable-bereich, dann hat sich das erledigt  :Smile: .

----------

## eMJay

 *ddanier wrote:*   

> ja, für mich auch...nervt bloß, dass portage jetzt bei jedem 'emerge -u world' wieder die alte installieren will.......

 

..... damit habe ich bei mir sehr bequem dieses Problem gelöst.

Einfach ein Overlay-Dir anlegen, z.B. "/usr/local/portage", dieses

in /etc/make.conf eintragen und dann alles was Du selber modifiziert

hast hinein. In diesem Fall musst Du nur im jeweiligen ebuild bei den

KEYWORDS die Tilde wegnehmen.

Und schon ist die Version unmaskiert und bleibt auch über den rsync

hinweg bestehen.

Und wenn es eine neuere unmaskierte Version im normalen Portdir

geben sollte, wird diese Dir ja ganz normal als Update angeboten.

So kann man jedenfalls noch maskierte Paketversionen sehr elegant

in die normale Paketverwaltung integrieren und es werden keine

Downgrades mehr angeboten.

greetz,

eMJay

----------

## phelan

Schlaue Lösung, eMJay!

Wiess eigentlich niemand, wie man dieses Downgrade-Feature regulär deaktivieren kann? Portage verhaltet sich ja erst kürzlich so. (Bei mir jedenfalls)

----------

